# Frensham Pond Surrey dog ill



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dog Logbook Scheme on my Facebook has put this urgent request.

Urgent cross post info: PLEASE CAN EVERYONE STAY AWAY FROM FRENSHAM IN SURREY (uk) !!!! Yesterday Winnie (blonde lab) was taking to emergency vet after having allergic reaction to something she may have eaten/swallowed, the vet said it was from Frensham pond as someone has been leaving poisoned food or poisoning the water as they have had a number of cases from that walking area. Please do not take your dogs to Frensham pond as this leads to the dog being extremely ill if not fatal. 

We should all be aware there are some nasty people out there.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Strange coincidence or what?

http://www.bracknellnews.co.uk/news...5/10/59439-call-for-calm-after-pets-poisoned/

Interesting that both of these started with rumours via "social networking sites" - maybe need to be taken with a pinch of salt?


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Heard about this on Eagle Radio & have found this update on the situation:

"Dog poisoning claims dismissed as cruel hoax

News > Local News
6:52am 18th May 2012.

Reports of dogs being poisoned at Frensham Ponds are being dismissed as a cruel hoax.

Waverley Council has investigated the claims.

A number of concerned pet owners contacted the council after rumours abounded that dogs were being hurt and even killed by poison laid various countryside sites across Waverley.

The authority says it contacted many local vets, who could not substantiate the story.

The investigation has concluded that the claims are not true."

Hope that helps.

Chris & Tilly.


----------

